# CLOMID 2WW 2006....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW​
MARCH TESTERS

PETALPIE  
JOWEST30 8th 
DENZY 10th 
LUCY_LOUD 11th 
LOUBIE37 12th 
SALLYSTAR 13th 
JENNIEA 20th 
PUMPKIN PIE 20th March 
SWEETPEAPODDER 21st 
KEZA 23rd 
POOTLE 25th  
WITCHIEPOOCAT 26th 
MAYBE 28th 
RIFFRAFF 29th 
TRACYB 30th 

APRIL TESTERS

AMRON 3rd 
KERRYB 8th  
KTC 10th 
MRS NIKKI 12th 

    ​


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck      

Kerry, any news hun?


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi can you add me for testing on 25th Jan.

Finger crossed for all this month.  

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still nothing here! CD32 and no sign of AF, and another BFN this morning.  No AF symptoms so not even knicker-watching! Just take it as it comes, just wish she'd hurry up as I need to start   pills again!

xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear you got a bfn....will test tomorrow morning before I go to the docs.Don't think AF will arrive unless I have provera to help her so I just want those now so I can start the evils again.
No knicker watching for me either.
Gossips.xx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi There,
Sorry i have not logged on for a while- bfn for me this month so you can take me off the list-boo!
Vickilouxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry Kerry.  Hope you know what is going on soon 

 best wishes for tomorrow Gossips!  Hope you get that BFP!    

Welcome Jennie!

2 days and counting.  Buying a test after work... hope I can hold off my urges and wait until Saturday to test   I am so bad once the test are in the house.  Sure it won't be positive because no IUI, but hey I ov'd all on my own so you never know!!  I am secretly very optimistic 

-Nikki


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nikki..hope you have lasted out so far.....try not to test until you are due....very hard though I know. You ovulated so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too.
Can't say I am too optimistic,expecting another bfn but I just want to get back on those crazy pills....well I don't but do you know what I mean!!! So I need to bring on af first!.
Will test first thing and then have doc appt for the afternoon.
Take care.
Gossips.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well no AF so far...although testing today is based on 28 day cycle...used to be 28 day cycle, then alternate months went bit haywire (ones in between stayed 28 day)...then on clomid they went to 31 day for 5mths until last month when was 29 day...just to confuse things !!!...so am expecting AF in next few days to be honest...

As no AF today I've decided to take as longest cycle of 31 days...which would mean AF due on Monday 9th...

Sorry to those who got BFN  

Positive vibes to everyone still waiting to test  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello all fingers xxxx can you please add me on for the 26th Jan please ta Jo x
Good luck Minxy, shes so cruel whenshe makes the cycle longer mine went from cd28 to 30 too xxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HI everyone,
Just wanted to wish good luck to you all - let's hope 2006 is a year packed with FF BFP's!!!!!!!
Loads of babydust all round,
Love and hugs,
Chris xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, had soem spotting last night, but got up this morning and there was hardly anything at all. Don't know if she's coming or just teasing me! Will keep you posted.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

grrr - don't you just hate that!!

am now down to my final 6 days of knicker watching - I HATE IT!!

Fingers crossed for you hunny!  

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AF arrived yesterday...so 30 day cycle...wasn't really expecting any great news to be honest...but since my birthday has now gone, I have now given up smoking (was only a "social" smoker when had a drink) and am cutting the drink down to the odd glass wine at weekends, nothing during week & nothing from ovulation onwards...and preparing for IVF to start in March.

Good luck to all those waiting to test  

Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Suzie

Can you please add me to the list again!!! I will be testing on 20th January in sunny Egypt. So you will have to wait for my return for the result. Thats if the dreaded witch doesnt show up first.

Good luck everyone testing this month. Lets have a bumper start to 2006

Lov Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

My next test date should be around 7 February (going by 30 day cycle)...Suzie...could you please put me on the list for then...thanks


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww I am sorry Minx  

Are you gonna be clomid free until IVF in March?  I am giving up alcohol too hun apart from th odd glass at weekends  

Good luck those left to test....

I am not going to take part this month hopefully once I get my next period cons will say start clomid again.

feel in limbo at the moment but best to have a rest i suppose 

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

no more clomid for me...the last month was also clomid free...did consider taking clomid for another few months until started IVF in March (as we were sposed to start IVF this month but postponed it)...but now decided to be clomid free...just want no pressure of knowing where I am in my cycle & just enjoy as much BMS as possible since I ovulate naturally anyway....

take care & good luck to everyone 
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

BFN Saturday and again this morning.  No sign of AF.  Longest cycle was 31 days which will be tomorrow.  I will test again Wednesday but expect  to show today or tomorrow.

Sorry Natasha   even if you didn't have high hopes for last cycle still sad I know


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Suzie, based on my last cycle i'm due on the 30th Jan


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD1 today girls! Yay  . Going by last Clomid cycle, will be testing on 4th Feb.

xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Kerry - 
Sorry AF showed!  I will also be having my last cycle of clomid, once AF shows   CD31 today which is my longest cycle.  What will be next for you?  I am being referred to RE for 'further tx' but my dr. says IVF will most likely be next step.
-Nikki


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Nikki....I've actually got five cycles of Clomid left to do! But we are seeing Cons next month at which time we will ask to go on IVF list. I think we will actually being doing ICSI to give us more of a chance, don't know if the list for that is different. Anyway, she's gone away again so don't know what is happening!! Not starting   pills tonight, not until she shows up properly!! Damn that witch!!

xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry she is being a real    ,talk about playing with your mind.
When she comes again get her    
Gossips.


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Suzie,

Please can you add me to the list.  I am due to test on 8th Feb.

Thanks
Jo

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

question to ask fellow clomid chicks

first three months on clomid i had a 30 day cycle - my Nov/Dec cycle was 34 days (as was not taking clomid then - just metformin) so should I test this month based on a 30 or a 34 day cycle? 

(before clomid I was always a 30/31 day cycle)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, hmmm hard to know really hun.  any idea when you ovulated? you add on 14 days from then to give you a testing day?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i had my hcg shot on cd12 and I know they say anytime between 36-48 hrs later you ov - but that very same night i was doubled over in pain from my right ovary - so am wondering whether I ov'd that same night? what d'you reckon the chances are that I did?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

A good chance hun, but then you could be like me where I get all the stabbing pains a day or two before I ov so it might have happened that day or the day after say.  I'd go for a 30 day cycle then mate


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I think go for a 30 day too.  When are you due then?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sat 14th 

so looks like I'm still testing on that date then - the clinic say 16 days after the jab - but that would make it Friday - and we all know what date that is - the 13thhhhhhhhhhhhh  .....and i'm too superstitious to do that!!...just about summon up the courage to leave my house on that date!!

tho to be honest got af like pains today - so not feeling too hopeful...no spotting yet though - which is a miracle! I ALWAYS get it four days before af due - so either i'm going to be late coming on or the news is something less sinister than that - here's hoping


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, have a look on The Voting Room forum, I asked a question ages ago about pains in the 2ww that have gone onto BFP and got loads of positive replies.  you can't read into anything.  good luck hunny


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Bendy.

Well, she's defiitely here now! Yay  ! Will count today as CD1 and start tomorrow night.

Suzie...Please put me down for testing 6th Feb.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

At least she has decided what she is doing Kerry!  good luck for this month hun


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you B3ndy, that was my orignal test day too, but looks as though I may have moved to Sunday (with advice from you lovely ladies although I feel an earlier test coming on, I really shouldn't have gone out at lunch time and bought some tests).

KerryB good luck on the   pills, hope you don't have too many s/e's and ive got my fingers crossed for a   month for you this time.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed for sunday bev!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Didn't think of that, I'll ahve "newbie" S/E's to contend with again! I got them last time I had a break and went backc on the   pills. Great, better warn DH, he might as well move back to his mum's !! He he he    bit of peace & quiet for me and Maximus (furbaby's full name Maximus Derilius - after character in Gladiator!! He he he)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

if your dh is anything like mine he'll be chanting "watch out watch out there's a clomid chick about!! "


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe thats why he shaved his hair off yesterday, to stop him pulling it out next week!! He he he
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Kerry - I hope the s/e are not too bad then!  When I came back on after m/c I did not get s/e like the first two cycles 

Bendy - I would test by the date you got hCG jab.  16 days past the jab what CD will you be?

No sign of AF today!  Ring dr. office tomorrow if she does not show!  Could spit I am so upset!!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nikki.Mouse...sorry you are feeling low...I would call your gp tour bodies play wonderful tricks on us.
Kerry hurrah for the  but omg back on those tomorrow.Just finished my last one tonight and this time around I didn't suffer like last time.
Take care and try to remember your dream if you get a weird one...we are trying to find the weirdest!
gossipsxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Gossips - good to hear you did not have the aweful s/e this time


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Nikki. Yes no s/e YIIIPPPEEE and I took my last one last night. 
Better get cracking with  soon.!!!
Love to all the 2ww.....keep strong and don't go to mental!!
Gosssips.xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

AF arrived today.  Seeing GP tomorrow for more clomid.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

BOOOOOOOOOOO - well I started spotting last night - but am holding out for it to disappear today as no more overnight - it's either that or af is on it's way over the next four days!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that B3ndy, fingers crossed for you hun.

I had a   last night when I tested.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

here's hoping we both tested too early Bev!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck to everyone testing      

hugs to those who got AF or BFN  

I'll be in the 2ww with you in a few days xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Hiya. Its been a while since I have been on.  With Christmas and then my dads surprise brithday party, my nan dieing and New Year it was hectic!  Got the dreaded AF on Christmas Day - lovely!  Didn't expect ti to work that month as I am sure I got me ovulation date wrong.

I am sure I ovulated Tuesday / Wednesday so I guess I am in that long two week window.  I will test on the 27th ish.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Big hug to B3ndy and bev sorry the witch got you. 
Gossips.xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend, I hope all those taking part in the spell had no problems.  Just thought I would give you a quick update!!!

I tested yesterday and today both times negative although if you leave the test for about 8 minutes then it becomes positive, so very confused (it does say you should disregard the test after 10 minutes).  I have decided to tell myself its negative, although i'm sure you understand that you can tell yourself as much as you like, you don't believe it....  Just wish A/F would come and put an end to it.

I am going to retest on CD35 if nothing has happened, as I have been told to phone consultant if nothing on CD35.

Bev xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Bev 
sorry you in limbo, fingers crossed that A/F doesn't show up nd you get your BFP, there is still time, GP usually say 2weeks after you are due 

kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

came knocking with a vengeance today making this month a 29 day cycle   (so much for the met and clomid combined doing everthing to regulate cycles - that's 3 months of 30 days, one month of 34 and this one 29)  

Anyhow she arrived together with very painful cramping and bad backache, which is wierd coz since been on clomid my periods have been quite pain free....OH and the biggest MOOD from hell (poor dh - he hasn't known what do with me!) 

anyhow - looks like I'm back on the   pills tomorrow then......joy!!

S
xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

i am on cd 17 on 150mg clomid so i guess i am on yet another 2ww will be testing on 29th january


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy, sorry the witch got you hun  .  Never thought i'd say this but I kind of wish she would get me, at least I would know what was going on  

Vikster - sorry to hear about your nan.  Fingers crossed for you when you test.    

Jennifer - fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to all those who got a B|FN  

Bev...it could be an evaporation line (check out www.peeonastick.com) which is why should disregard any lines that appear after the adviced time (I've had this in the past & its can be really disheartening  )
On the other hand, it may also be that there's just not enough hcg hormone so hpt not detecting well...
Sorry not helped much...

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Minxy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Bev...I'd try testing again tomorrow morning if still no AF....good luck


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Determined to wait until Thursday     definately driving myself insane!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Olive (Suzie)

Can you take me off the list for this month. The evil foul,ugly,fat,smelly,old,  got me yesterday. 4 days early I might add.

Good luck to everyone else still hanging in there and hers to my last month on the   pills

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm on the 2ww now with you girls, although I don't fancy my chances, don't think we had jiggy anytime at the right time, definitely not on ovulation day.  ah well, just holding onto the hope that the swimmers were still alive when the eggy came


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

sorry Sal.


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Put me down for the 2nd, tho I don't have high hopes this month myself either.  Didn't respond as well as we'd hoped, have a kidney infection and allergies on top of it all so didn't "jiggy" much this time either tho we did hit the right day..  

Sorry for the BFN and old witch showing up ladies, and best of luck to everyone else   

Melissa


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Melissa, you sound as confident as me!  

We didnt manage ov day but did 2 days before so just hoping the little swimmers stayed around!


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi,
Don't usually post on this thread but iam driving myself mad waiting for af. I did have regular 32 cyles had m/c and cycle added a day to make 33 day cycles.last mth was my first month on clomid and i had a 35 day cycle. Iknow i ovulated around day 14 this month. So iam expecting a 28-29 day cycle. Today is day 28.

Arrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhh!!!!!!!

Candle


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Flowerpot, ya, my confidence in this cycle is down around my shoes somewhere.  I hope your DH's lil swimmers hung in there for you 

We did bms on the days we were supposed to after the trigger shot, just didn't get more than 2x in (tmi, I know..lol) and only responded this time with one lonely follie. And *goodnight* I am sick of the s/e's!!! I think it's lack of sleep that's getting me down, what I wouldn't give for 8 solid hours! lol

candle76, best wishes to you! It is hard waiting on the old witch to show, dreading and looking for her at the same time will drive a person .. Sending a bubble or two your way 

 to everyone! 

Melissa


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Candle, any news?  Fingers and toes crossed that AF stays away


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

no Af, but breasts heavy which is always a really bad sign with me.

Good luck everyone else

Candle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck everyone, especially Candle  



1st week of 2ww nearly over, phew!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi
Can you add me on for 6 Feb.

This is my 2nd month on clomid... first month I didn't have a clue what to expect, was just going a bit  .  Found out so much info on this site.

Good luck everyone... it's comforting to know we're not alone!

Karen xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Could you please add me on the list for Feb 7th. Not quite on 2ww but as we all know we work out the date before we have even had chance to have .
Thanks.
Good luck to everybody on 2ww and lets hope we don't go insane waiting.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

help i am on cd24 and just above my pubic bone is very tender and feels hard i hahave had clomid before but this was my first 150mg feeling bit ick and boobs are very sensitive and swollen i really don't want to get my hopes up as i cant test for another 7 days as my cycles can be between 29days - 34days i don't think i can last much longer i certainly feel different on this 2ww but don't want to get my hopes up sorry i am just whinging and worrying that this is not going to work and that i might have ohss and there is something wrong ok i am off now to deliver my wedding invitations.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, don't feel like your whinging, its what we are here for.  all I can say is think   thoughts and hold on in there, you never know.  

Well I'm part way through my 2ww and feel fat and bloated


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

thank you kim i really appreciate that i think its about 10 days since ov and really hoping for a miracle this year xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well I'm into the 2ww now...have tried not to think too much about things this month, taking some pressure off, whilst preparing ourselves to start IVF...although not on clomid, I've always suffered ovulation pain...bloating & back ache started cd10 and I also had a little bleeding this month (which has only happened a few times)...been feeling bit nauseous so even when I try not to think about what cycle day it is, my body is a dead give away with all the ovulation symptoms...always ovulate around cd14/15...(yesterday/today)...and plenty of   for the past week !!! 

anyway, loads & loads of luck to everyone    

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Natasha...good luck with your 2 ww....it is so hard,just enjoy the 
Kim,feeling fat and bloated with you with bad lower back ache.
Jennifer...hang in there girl...you never know the 150mg might be just what you needed to get your precios bean
Thinking of evryone on their 2ww and sending everybody 
Gossips.xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

thank you gossips2 i really hope that is what it is as that would be the icinjg on the cake as i get married in just over 3 weeks time, isn't my df romantic booking the wedding for valentines day. just focusing on that at the moment just had a mad hour earlier when i got scared that it wouldnt work at all with me. i am so glad this thread is here as i often just look through and i am reassured that the way i am feeling is somewhere near normal on the pills especially being on the higher dose baby dust to you all and lots of    and                                and the stays away sorry i got carried away lol


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well,
Af came but it was agony. Was crying with the pain,same happened last month.Did mention it to clinic last month they weeren't sure why it should be so painful. after horrenous few days we have decided to do this cycle and then no more until have spoken to Dr. (did wonder if should do this one but you can't ring the clinic at the weekend)


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry last message was from me
Candle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Candle I am sorry hun...sending you some   let us know what cons say.




Sarah


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Sarah,
Hope you're ok. Have been thinking of you after the m/c. Funny how you start hoping people are ok that you've never met!!iam not mad honest!

Candle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am much better thanks candle.....although I do have my   moments - I know that I am lucky to have DH  

I don't think your mad at all.....it is weird how we all worry about each other isn't it?  Are you coming to the clomid meet?


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry AF got you Candle and that she's being particularly painful this month  Good luck for your next cycle....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Candle, so sorry hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

for all us girlies on the 2ww, this is really interesting to know, if you are getting AF pains or "quivers", don't give up

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,37504.0.html


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yep I had af pains in my 2WW then got a BFP.....

Here's to loads of BFP's  
good luck to all those due to test and hugs to those who have had the   turn up


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for alll your messages,
Sarah- iam not coming to the meet cos its too far  for me to travel and iam broke trying to save up for this baby. but hope you all have fun

love candle


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot, that info is interesting I been getting pains there, but can't remember if I normally get them.  I'm 1 week into my wait.     They feel like a sharp quiver if that make sense.  But I know its my second round of clomid so was just putting it down s/e from taking them.

Time will tell


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

The Evil witch   got me this afternoon, so it's a  again for me, can you therefore put me down for testing on 21st Feb.

Good luck to others testing.
    
  

Jennie 
  x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF got you Jennie  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Jennie, it sucks doesn't it  
best of luck for this month  
xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

well its cd 25/26 cant quite remember when last A/F started but I have had spotting this morning   Last months was cd30 and so was the previous month, does this mean its all over ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if its 5 days till AF, it could be implantation?  describe your spotting, is it blood. do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kim I think it would be too early for af ,perhaps its implantation. I know you were on the same cycle as me last time.....anyway I am sending lots of   to you.
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Its slight blood in discharge (TMI sorry) I also have the sore BB, which I know is a A/F sign for me.  I had ov pains over the weekend 14th and did get a pos OPK to.  We did get plenty of BMS at the time.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kim don't get too down honey, it could be implantation keep thinking   and i'll keep 'em crossed for you.

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you only ov last weekend hun it sounds good for implantation to me!       

only 4 days left of my 2ww, not thought about it so much with timing BMS wrong, dieting etc!  suddenly realised how soon it is


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

thank you for listening, but you all know how horrid the 2ww is.


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Got a   this afternoon , cried in the middle of lakeside how embarasing! out of my system now (almost) on the wine now total pd off but on them lovley tabs tomorrow and it all starts again, its not really a 2ww its 4ww I seem to spend my life waiting at the mo. Good luck to all those who follow me its got to be some ones turn the month! go girls!!!  love Jo xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

So sorry Jo  

Try and keep your spirits up.  We all know how you feel...

Take care and ejoy your glass of wine.

Karen xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jo sorry to hear your news...hope you had lots to drink last night.
Kim I think your af may be too early hun....hope that is the case and the witch doesn't get you...much love.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Jo - sorry bout your BFN - your time WILL come soon!

and don't worry about breaking down at Lakeside.....that place can drive many of us to tears!

take care

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I guess I'm in 2WW now! Think I OV'd Monday/Tuesday so will say testing on 6/7th Feb.  for everyone.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry

can you put me down to test Feb 14th please Suzie - that'll be D-Day for me if I go by a 30 day cycle....(and if no show I'll test again on Feb 17th - which would make it a 34 day cycle - which would be my longest cycle so far)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ohhh B3ndy thats my birthday ....and its a full moon the day before...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jo...sorry you got a BFN  

Enjoy your glass(es) of wine tonight  and good luck with your next cycle of clomid 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Testing in 9 days, on the 4th Feb. Ignore my ticker, its all over the place.....  

If i change it i wont be sble to get it back  

Wish the days would hurry up!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh Sarah - make sure you send me lots of   vibes on the 14th then!! Here's hoping February's a good month for both of us!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya girls

Don't know about anyone else but this 2WW is really getting to me.  Feel like I'm just waiting for the BFN this month.  Am pretty sure I ovulated Monday/Tuesday but I had to be away on Business from Sunday morning to Wednesday evening so don't think we managed BMS at the right time.  DH is being really supportive...  DH wants to book a skiing hol but we've been putting it off in case I have a BFP and wouldn't want to ski... oh, and there's the small point of saving our pennies for private IVF if clomid doesn't work (cons only wanted me to be on clomid for 3 cycles as I ovulate naturally)....

Sorry... it's just one of those days when you think the world is against you!  

Karen x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ktc sorry you are having one of those days 

loads of 

suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well AF due tomorrow, but I don't know if Metformin will mess my cycles up. I certainly dont feel like AF is coming, but I guess you never know    

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD20 today, finished BMS on Saturday. So should be testing next week. Had a mad urge to clean this weekend, which is usually a sure sign   is on her way, even DH said it! Lets hope not, eh!

Flower...fingers crossed honey  

xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Can i be added for 14th FEBRUARY  Love is in the air !!!  i should be testing on 12th but will give it a few more days to make sure -- let's hope the    stay well away !! 

I so want to celebrate my 1st ever   Thinking positve this cycle feels different !! 

Sara xxx

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE on 2ww hoping it passes quick for you !!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Can you add me for the 12th February please


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sending bundles of      to you all (Kerry, flower, NIkki and Sara)

sara - you and I look to be testing on the same day (I'm due to test on Feb 13th - but want to wait that extra day - if af is gonna show up she's ALWAYS on time - so here's hoping  )


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

How we all doing today !! 
I have a terrible headache had most of the day - i hate taking tablets or anything on the 2ww just incase ! but might have too - i did have headaches with the clomid but was wondering could it be a mixture of hormones etc ?? 

hope everyone is keeping positve 
sending      vibes to you all 
Here's hoping me & you b3ndy  get our BFP on the same day !!! 

Love Sara


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sara I have had today what I can only describe as hormonal headaches - I have been lucky and not suffered from them on clomid which I thought I would.

I've just been struggling today with whats been going on down below today


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OWWW - head is a little better i think today might be the day as i have had two   OPT ,which i don't do as i have pcos sometimes give wrong readings but did it yesterday and was negitive ! so maybe my 2ww start as off tonight 

also was wondering if this headache came every month around ovulation so i didnt have  on that day hence no bfp ! 
makes you look at everything twice this TTC ! 
Hope You head gets better soon - iv'e been drinking loads of water might help 

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You do analize everything and I have been too - grrrrrr annoying isn't it esp as clomid feels so much like pregnancy and af!

Yeah I've drunk tons of water too.

I don't usually get headaches around OV time and so this is not the norm for me, it does feel hormonal though if that makes sense - then again clomid could make anything happen!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hubby is still working i told him i feel like its a chemical headache   whats that !! 
Yes when i have taken clomid in the past (3rd) it's always giving my headaches when taking the tablets and stoped afterwards - no other symptoms like hot sweats which i'm pleased about ! 

Hoping it's gone by tomorrow lots to do  !! 

Are you having any scans ?? or blood test CD21 ?
Saraxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blood tests - no scans - you?


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm going alone this month - i moved late Oct - because it's a different area about 30 miles away i have to wait to seen a new consultant at canterbury -kent so as i had the clomid left i went to see doc and she said i could take it but wouldnt be able to be monitor ! - as i have had scans & bloods on 1st and 2nd go i feel fine, - just a shame really i enjoyed the scans and seeing my little follies ! 

think my bloods we 67 or something - anything over 30 i think means you have ovulated ! 
so fingers crossed for you !! 

no needles this month for me !! yippi !! 

this may sound starnge but have just eatten an apple and my head feels little better - maybe the low Gi helped with the blood sugar !!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just to say i found a banana usually helped with my head when on the clomid 



xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

How strange is that !! another reason to stay healthy ! - just can't bring myself to take medications whist on 2ww ! 

but i can eat bananas - hurts my tummy !! 
shame really as i love the smell ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab think I'll go eat a banana then, thansk Suzie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Off now - sleep well my fellow 2WW'ers


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sara, could you manage a smoothy containing bananas?  Innocent do a really yummy one  

No AF yet girls, CD33 today, for the past year I've been 32 days apart from one month at 33 so today is D-Day.  AF normally comes mid-morning so will keep you posted  

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

mmm bananas smoothy sounds lovely ! might have to try that when i go shopping next, 

After reading your post i have to send lots of PMA ! & Hope AF Stays away !!! 

    


Hope you can post a BFP !!! fingers crossed sending some 
 

Love Sara xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower  I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun    

Good luck to everyone else 

   

  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls, just been to loo totally expecting the witch to be there due to my stomach ache, but nope, she is hiding from me, the evil evil thing that she is! xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I'm on CD 26, got a +opk on cd 18 this month so that makes me 8 days past ovulation and I've started to get this sharp pain in my right side, well it feels like my ovary is aching.  I don't have a tube on that side.  So I'm wondering if its a good sign, probably not, this is my second month on Clomid.  DP has a very low sperm count so I don't hold out much hope at the moment, although his   managed to find my egg twice before, but those 2 little buds didn't make it.

Does anyone wish they could just sleep through the whole of the 2ww so you don't obsess about if it has worked this month or not.

I'm trying to take my mind off it by booking a holiday in Feb to egypt, never been before so hope its nice, just need some sun...lol

Clare


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Clare

Wishing you lots of luck 

Its pretty common to get all sorts of aches/pains/twinges from around ovulation onwards...no way of knowing if clomid side effects, af or pg symptoms so very frustrating.

Just to mention though, if you got a +ve OPK on cd18 then you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later so if you on cd26 now then you would be around 6-7dpo. An OPK detects the LH surge, not actual ovulation.

Take care 


Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Clare
yep i wish i could sleep through today, I'm one day late, got all the AF signs but nothing.  I wish she would come if she is coming and put me out of my misery!!

good luck to you, stay strong and calm


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi clare, 

How you feeling now are you testing tomorrow ?? 

just back from a vey long walk with my labby - libby she is fast asleep on my feet ... owww the waiting must be driving you mad really hoping you greet us with some wonderful news    

Sara
* how all you other ladies doing Just wondered if any of us have got any imaginary symptoms or any feelings this cycle??*


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

TO:

FLOWERPOT    good luck are you testing today 

CHANYN        - good luck if your testing today 
     
  
Hope today we have two lovely BFP post !! 

Thinking of you 
let us know 
Sara xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

5 days till testng. I'm getting lots of OC pains, which I don't remember having in 2ww before, and had a strange pain in my shoulder before. Weird   .  Got Cons appt on 13th, would love to go in and say I'm pg!!

Flower..hope your ok honey.  

xx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi all, 

Natasha thanks for the infor about the 36 hours later, I remember at the time that I could not remember how long after the +opk you ovulate, lets hope we did enough this time round.

Sara, not won't be testing before next week, well if i can hold out that long, but I spend to much money on the tests and get to obsessed about it then so disappointed if I get a bfn, my partner is worse as in the past he is always like go and do a test, but I know that I will feel so upset if I got the bfn, that it puts me off as long as possible.  So I think if my period has not arrived then I'll test either 7th or 8th Feb.

I've booked my holiday now to the red sea, we leave on Sunday 26th Feb, I can't wait to go, we have had so many things go wrong over tha last 6 months that we so need to get away.

I hope youever is testing soon get BFP's

Clare


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Totally understand how you feel Clare - not sure if i could bring myself to test this month and yes over 3 yrs ttc godness knows how much has been wasting pee on sticks never having a bfp ! 

We booked to go Red sea for our honeymoon but DH changed it last minute as i really wanted Mexico - moon palace it was a great surprice - not sure if you need any jabs i think they are optional, 
so you planning any deep sea driving ?? 

I really hope when you do test it's a    

Have a wonderful time 
sara xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Clare

Hoping it a BFP when you do test... fingers, toes, everything crossed 

Hope you have a super holiday.  My DH booked us a skiing hol for first week March as I was depressed about ttc for so long...  

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend... it would be great to have some   this month.

Karen x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you can take me off the list suzie, the witch got me yesterday

good luck everyone else


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

flower...have posted on the other thread.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower  ...sending you loads of


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi all,big hug to you Flower. I will be testing on the 10th Feb. I do hope the romantic month gives us all bfp. sending everybody  
Gossips.xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

one_day_soon said:


> Totally understand how you feel Clare - not sure if i could bring myself to test this month and yes over 3 yrs ttc godness knows how much has been wasting pee on sticks never having a bfp !
> 
> We booked to go Red sea for our honeymoon but DH changed it last minute as i really wanted Mexico - moon palace it was a great surprice - not sure if you need any jabs i think they are optional,
> so you planning any deep sea driving ??
> ...


Completely off topic, sorry. We look at Moon Palace as well, did you have the whole rose petaled bath thing when you arrived


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

yes we did swan made towels with choc's on our bed it was 100% amazing can not wait to go back saving as many pennys - it was well worth every penny !! 

sorry i just loved it the food, the people, the palace was amazing !! 

Sara xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I think we'll definately go one day (although that maybe sometime away), it was just too expensive for us at the time.

I went to Cancun with nine girlfriends a few years before which was absolutely amazing, but didn't stay in luxury accomodation!!!

I love Cancun!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

flowerpot said:


> you can take me off the list suzie, the witch got me yesterday
> 
> good luck everyone else


FLOWER: i am so so sorry the  got you !  
i really do hope that she is not treating you too bad, 
sending hugs and wishing the outcome was different  
Sara xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, can you add me please - I'm not holding out much hope this month as there's not been much BDing, but one can hope!

AF/BFP due Valentine's Day 

Thanks xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm still around - sorry a tad quiet!


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello

just been given the green light to start taking Clomid from today & would like to ask
I am on 150mg (3 tablets) do you take them all at the same time or stagger them through the day.
Do you take them at the same time each day?

thanks fro your help
nats
xx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Clomid 2wwers - just thought I'd pop in and send you lots of baby dust and good luck.
Love Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

CD25 for me....fingers crossed.  Normally have a 28 day cycle....so testing 10/02/06 if no AF.

Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well AF feels like its on way...had migraine over weekend, baaaad pmt moods... with DP, sharp pains & very very sore boobs...and a couple of lovely zits to top it off...  due tomorrow (30 day cycle)  will not be testing unless by some miracle it doesn't turn up...not holding out much hope.

Good luck to everyone else   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Natasha, 

Sorry to hear that your not feeling to confident - but keep the faith it can happen !it's not over till the ugly  shows her face! 

sending sticky Vibes    

Really hoping that you won't need your IVF appointment ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Natasha, I know how you feel, I think my period is due tomorrow, last month I had a 34 days cycle but I ovulated 2 days earlier this cycle, so I'm presuming its will be a 32 days cycle.

I just feel so down today not knowing, I don't want to test early as I'm so sure that its going to be a -ive, my partner keeps saying test but I can't bare for it to be a not pregnant again.  I'm probably just having an off day and I'll feel better tomorrow but today I just can't see an end to it, I'm in that what if it never happens mode.

I'm in a job that bores the hell out of me, which in turn leaves me more time to stress about not being pregnant, but its a catch 22 as I don't want to leave as the money is farily good and if i do get pregnant then the benefits are quite good here and I will also have to go back and forward to the hospital for blood tests to make sure its in the right place and I don't think a new employer will appreciate taking someone on that then gets pregnant.

I'm trying to sell a house that I half own with my brother that won't sell which is stressful enough on its own, as I can't afford to live with my partner in his place and pay my way there when I'm paying for a house I don't live in and it just all gets on top of you especially when when your partner at the weekend says well maybe its not the right time for us to be having children, well maybe you should have told me this before I started taking those bloody   pills....aarrrgggghhhh

I'm sorry just needed to write it down to get it out of my system, lifes such a  sometimes.

Sorry hope I have not depressed anyone...lol

Clare


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) my sweet can you put me down for testing on 13th Feb. I have  managed a week so far and heres to the next.

Good luck everyone

Sal x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nats210 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am on 150mg (3 tablets) do you take them all at the same time or stagger them through the day.
> Do you take them at the same time each day?
> ...


hi nats

i would take all the tablets at the same time, most of the clomid girls take their tablets in the evening as it seems to help with the side effects. 

love suzie xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

My test date is 19 Feb - please add me to the list


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well I'm on knicker watch today...AF due (assuming 30 day cycle) but its not arrived yet...very sore boobs, a few twinges & lower back ache but thats it....and a sore head from the red wine I drank last night  so feeling decidedly guilty cos shouldn't have had anything during 2ww.... 
I'm not holding out much hope so will resist temptation to test unless AF doesn't show in day or so....

good luck to everyone 
take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tested this morning...... ...... got af signs - twinges, sore boobs, cravings etc, but no AF! I hate this!

Good luck 2WW'ers!

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear you got a BFN today Kerry ! - is AF due today ! could you have tested a little early 

I hate that witch when she drags her heels, 
thinking of you and hoping it's an early test ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I had definate af pains at 5am and swollen bloated tummy and sore and swollen (.)(.) so af is definately on the way I think, do not think it'll be a BFP for me this month!  Hmmmmmmmmm Clomid again then    Just a waiting game now for when af arrives I guess!  Same boat as you Kerry


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your agonising wait Kerry. MrsNikki,hang in there. 
It is cd33 for me today,I was going to test this morning but chickened out,the thought of another bfn isn't what I needed this morning. Will wait to see if the witch arrives today. My last cycle on clomid was 32 days but with pcos I really haven't got a clue what my cycle lengths really are.
Good luck to the other 2ww's. Gossips.xx


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Well the wicked   got me in the early hours this morning, again its quite painful so drove to work with a hot water bottle strapped to me, its the only thing for me that takes away the pain.

I had a reflexology appointment last night and she told me that it was on its way, I was hoping she was going to tell me she though I was pregnant but no such luck.

Was also really bad with the diet last night, got a pizza hunt pizza on my way home from my appointment, but hell it was yummy.

So the clomid starts again tomorrow and I've worked out that I will probably be ovulating when I'm in Egypt, so heres to 3rd time lucky on the pills.

Clare


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well   got me on Monday.  So I will be testing next on 8th March.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Gossips...  for you 

Kerry....any news  

  to all those who got BFN...  has been way too busy this month again 

Well still no AF for me...although there's been a bit of pink when I wipe  ...I rarely get spotting although I did last month...still got tender (.)(.) & getting few twinges so sure its on its way but just playing cruel tricks again  Today will be cd32 - the longest cycle I've had in past year is 31 days so AF will probably rear her ugly head sometime today...


Good luck to everyone still waiting to test
 

take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She got me....aarrrggghhhhh   ! But at least it was on time, and it means I did OV when I thought I had.  So CD1 today, testing 8th March, same as you Jo!

Lots of   and  to those still waiting to test.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

big hugs to Kerry, Jo, Clare (thats good being away, nice and relaxed)  

 Natasha, Gossips, Nikki (it aint over yet),    

Suzie, will you put me down for 6th March  

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

She got me  Wasn't really expecting any different to be honest...think I've accepted that its IVF for us....

Suzie...please put me on list for 10 March...my last natural cycle !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy....  honey. So sorry   .....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like we're cycle buddies again Kerry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy have posted on the other thread hun


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ntasha posted on the other thread,big hug.
Still no sign......
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Gossips everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

SO Sorry Kerry, Jo, Clare Natasha     

Really hope the Witch isnt treating you to bad !   

I know it's hard trying to keep the faith month after month but it well happen you must believe ! 
I know you heard that a million times ! keep your selfs safe but never give up on your dreams !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new list 

if i have anything thats incorrect can you let me know please 

xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Tested very early this morning and got..........   
I am so overwhelmed.Need all your positive feelings so my little bean will survive.
In a rush but wanted you all to know that clomid can work!!!!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gossips thats wonderful news sweetie  Many congrats and you will have a healthy an dhappy pregnancy sweetie - no reason why you shouldn't.  Enjoy.


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks MrsNikki...any news on you?
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nah nothing sweetie - no af pains no nothing!  Strange!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

That could be a good sign,I didn't have any pains or anything. Keeping fingers crossed for you hun.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie  you must be on cloud 9 hun   enjoy it and lap up every day hunnie - oh I am sooooo happy for you - you have given me hope about clomid too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Gossips that is soooooo great hun      you must be over the moon.....look after yourself and bean.

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG !!!!

Gossips I had a good feeling about you but I didnt want to get your hopes up!!!

HUGE CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!

  
    

Got any tips of anything you did, BMs etc?  xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

*Gossips*

CONGRAULATIOSN !!!     

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS

sending sticky vibes !!! 
love Sara xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Gossips
Congratulations on your    
You must be over the moon.  Quick question, Did you have follicle scans and blood tests to check you had ovulated?  I am on 50mg and don't think it has worked.

Wishing you a happy nine months
strawbs xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wow - fantastic news Gossips -   so pleased for you - how late were you before you tested? did you feel like af was coming at all? do you feel 'different' (all these questions - your head must be all over the place at the mo!!)

what a pain you have to go into work today - still it's half term next week and you can get your feet up!!

take care of yourself and little bean

S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Gossips congratulations hun, you must be ecstatic.  Take care now hun let people wait on you for a while just so the little bean gets settled in.....  well done.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gossips....huge   honey! Take it easy won't you, no running about with the kids!  

xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

oh Gossips, how lovely.  So happy for you, DH and little bean.

Sending you lots of Sticky Vibes and a beautiful 9 months. 

We started as cycle buddies, me hoping that your good luck rubs off on me.  

   

Lots of love

Kim XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Gossips
   

You must be over the moon 

Sending you 

Take it easy & enjoy....

Natasha


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Gossips, congratulations that is such great new.  
love 
clare


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Gossips Congratulations on your     

here's to a happy healthy 9 months! 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratultions Gossips, that is fantastic news      Well done!

Relax, take it easy and enjoy the next 9 months.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

THANKYOU ALL SO MUCH for your kind thoughts. It is very early days yet so I am just hoping that this little bean will stay.
I was on cd34 ,I dont usually have regular periods as I have pcos so I sidn't know how long my cycles were. My first cycle on 50mg of clomid was 32. So on cd33 I was feeling quite excited but didn't test as I couldn't face another bfn. This morning at 3.22am...to be precise I was so desperate for the loo.I knew I had to use my morning sample to get the best effect so grabbed the pee stick and tested. The line cam up so quickly and very dark. I then switched on the light to see if it really was positive. Very excited I returned to bed but dh was snoozing. I tried to get to sleep but couldnt so when dh woke up at 7 am I told him.....he was sooooooooooo happy.
The only thing different this month was that we started bms earlier so those lovely little sperm were ready to attack. I had cd21 bloods taken but don't know the exact result just that I ovulated. I have to see my specialist next week in any case to discuss the next dose of clomid...I think i will keep this appointment and see if they can just check my little bean is okay.

I don't think it has sunk in yet.
Once again thanks for all your support and kind words...you know before any of our relatives...we are not going to say anything until 3 months have passed.
Thinking of you all and I will still be in touch....not getting rid of me that easily.
Much love Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its so exciting, I'm definitely starting my BMS earlier this month!!  I have 32 day cycles (ovulating about CD17) but if your day 21 bloods showed you had ov'd you must have ovulated early this month!  fab. did you do BMS every day or every other day?  xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations Gossips 

Have a happy healthy 9 mths!!!  

You have given me more hope for clomid thank you!!

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

one thing's for sure gossips - you and dh won't forget this day in a hurry!!

can I ask - when you say you started bms much earlier this month - what cd did you start on?


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Think it was cd 10 as  we did from cd14 last time. I am so pleased we found out today too. It is my dh brothers birthday but sadly he was killed 15 years ago,so it is a symbol of something. We had bms every other day until cd 18!!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Gossips, what a lovely thought.  
and thanks for the tips, i'm gonna make sure we have BMS from CD10 every other day until I can't walk anymore


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Gossips - i'm a great believer in fate - that must make today's news 'extra' special for you and dh then...your guardian angel is obviously looking down on you both right now......(we started on cd11 - 17 this month - so fingers crossed it's catching!!)

I bet the rest of this week will be a blur to you!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy it is extra special. I think somebody at work has read my messages and found out already. I am so upset....they are not even on clomid so why be nosey....!!!!!!!!! Well that will soon be around then ,but I hope they have the sense not to tell other people as it is still really early days and things can go wrong. God I am so MAD now.
Gossips


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh ****e - are they a member too? do they def know it's you?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats outrageous!!!  presumably they are viewing as a "guest".  How do you know, have they told you?

well lets hope if they are reading this they realise how important this has been to you and you should be able to tell who you want when you want xxxxx

Must admit, thats why I try and keep some of my info to myself or via p/m. you haven't even given anything away though!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

They are not a member but have been looking on site as they are trying to get preggers. She knows I am on clomid so will have a good snoop around. Oh well I will have to trust them not to say anything,mind you there are so many rumours that go around here its untrue.
Gossips.

P.S Talk about going from ecstatic to depressed in an hour!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hunny its not fair is it.  Don't let this ruin your wonderful day, its not worth it.  sod them xxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i might change my photo thinking of what you've just said as I've recently recommended this site to a few people and they'd def know who I was from the pic of dh and niece....I think it's back to cakes for now!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its a personal choice B3ndy but thats why I go by Flowerpot and why there isn't a pic of me.  I've had trouble before on another site years ago and I don't want a repeat of it    xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes yummy cakes....Yes Flowerpot good idea but I think they may have read my history and where I come from....but your right b3ndy...sod them,I will NOT let it spoil my day. I have 2 people to think about now!!
Much love to you both and thanks for cheering me up. Must go now and wont be back on until tomorrow so thankyou once again.xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good for you my dear!!!
ENJOY!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

gossips on your  

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Gossips... so pleased my dear.  It's great to have some good news   .

Suzie...   got me yesterday so back on   pills for one last month... can you move me forward to 10 March.  I'm going to try the 'Gossips method' of BMS every other day from cd 10 to 18!!! 

Take care all

K x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes cd 10 for bms do it early to get those     ready to attack.
Feeling no different this morning just a little anxious,will feel better when I see my spaecialist next week.
Good luck to everyone else on their 2 ww.
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gonna follow you this month Gossips, CD10 tomorrow so dh's cold permitting I'm getting   underway!!  xxxxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, tested this morning BFN, not had any AF signs yet. But sure she will arrive over the weekend.    

CONGRATS Gossips on you BFP!!!  You must be delighted, wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Congratulations Gossips I wish you a healthy 9 months.  

I will be testing next on the 8th March, please add me to the list.  Going to follow you advise Gossips and will definately be starting early this month.


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for all your wishes
Start early girls...cd10 worked for me.Not every day but every other day as I had no idea what day I was going to ovulate.
Dh said his   were olympic swimmers.
tee hee hee.
Gossips.xx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

mega congrats Gossips, all the best, one down loads of us to go, good luck to everyone else toox
will tell you all about my accupuncture and new diet soon, but mushtget ready to go out for a chinese, which I will make the most of, its down hill from here, no this no that, the lengths we go to to get our little dreams well done again Jox


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh I forgot can you please put me down for 27/2 ta x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated 


 &  to all

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck and ^fingercrossed^ to everyone else on their 2WW, AF arrived for me so sending   to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

oh Nikki ! - i can't believe it - really has everything crossed for you,   
i know it's hard to stay positive when you are faced with a bfn , 

i was so so low after my 1st month on clomid i was just hoping it was a mircle drug that would work 1st time, but now your body knows what it's doing ! this round should do the job !  (fingers and toes crossed) 
I really hope you don't find the wedding too hard tomorrow - sorry to hear AF is being a devil ans causing you pain i felt a lot worse on af after clomid -hot water bottle choc's and a nice big hug from hubby is what is required ! 

big hugs !! 
Sara xxxx 

edited as i put a bug hug from Dh  whats one of those xxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

AF arrived for me on Saturday.  Starting again, first  pill tonight.  Hope everyone gets PG this cycle, wishing you all the best of luck and tons of baby dust.


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Can I join you's.

Im on CD22 and wont be testing until the 24th as I didn't ovulate until CD20,

Goodluck to everyone else on their 2ww.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lucy_loud said:


> AF arrived for me on Saturday. Starting again, first pill tonight. Hope everyone gets PG this cycle, wishing you all the best of luck and tons of baby dust.


      i'm so the witch got you !  - wishing you all the luck for this cycle ! 
fingers cross this is the last month of idiot pills  ;


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Gossip!  Wishing you the best of everything for the next 9 months or so 

No such luck for me....AF arrived yesterday so it's back to the dragon pills from today


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I am on cd15 today, not sure when/if I have O'd as I have had pains since cd9, which is unusual for me.

But I guess I will be testing on or before the 27th Feb (I need to test early to start all my other treatment).

Good luck to everyone else   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi girls, 

can you count me in for testing on wednesday. I am on cd36, ovulated 17 days ago and the evil witch isn't here yet. 

     everyone! x

Thanks you x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well Af got me this morning so back on the   pills tomorrow for the 9th month

Good luck to everyone still waiting

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal

Sorry   got you hun I sooooo hoped you would get your   yesterday.

 to everyone with  

Sarah


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can you add me to the 2ww list.  I will be testing around about thursday 24th feb I think depending on if I got my O date correct! lol  

First cycle back on Clomid after 3 month break, 4 more left to go so fingers crossed.

Best of luck for this month everyone.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

ello 
can i possibly be added to the 2ww im due to test between 11th and the 19th on my first month of clomid so if you could put me in for the 19th would be gret fingers crossed hope i can wait to test till then

kerrie


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning girls, 

I jist thought i would let you know that i tested this morning and got a BFN. cd37, which is what my cycle was before clomid and no sign of af yet but i know she is on her was as temp has dropped back down to normal. 

Good luck everyone, lets have some bfp's to make valentines day extra special xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bubbleicious I am so sorry sweetie  - you a me sweetie this month


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks nikki. 

i am still not sure what is going on. I checked my temp again and it was no different to normal- still up at 36.79 instead of bbt of 36.49. No pains, no sign of af. 

Thing is i don't know how long to leave it before ringing the consultant and ask what to do- i am on cd 37 today, ovulated 18 days ago now.......

thanks for the reply hon xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww hunnie you must be going mental - I'd phone the cons cause it'll only bug you till you do.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thought i'd leave it a couple of days longer, i know that if i ring her now she'll not be interested. They don't know i had the progesterone BT either as i got it done myself at the docs   

I only have the number for the sonographer too- no phone contact with anyone else. She just said - 'well if youre not pg then ring me next month. Thas was on cd19 and i still hadn't ov'd, and i'm now on cd37


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

testing day today - but sadly i think AF is here or will be by tomorrow (TMI ) 
but when i wipe brownish red, so this month is a   

just waiting for real AF to start to know when i will (if ) i will start cycle no.4 of clomid this month doing 100mg 


Good luck ladies waiting to test and   to all who had a bfn  

Sara xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

on cd 18 today, having bloods on Friday so will finally know if anything happen.  Due on the 24th I thinks, trying to to keep up with it all.  Less I think about it the better.

Which is why I've not been on so much, the 2 weeks I was ill flew by and I haven't really though about it that much this month, so I will be about but in the back ground trying to keep up with you all, will let you all know how bloods go as I will might need you help with my levels etc.  Just seems to be all I think about and its making me feel a bit sad.  

kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sara  I am sorry hun, was hoping you'd have a BFP even if I hadn't


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Another big fat painful af arrived for me this month, in the early hours of this morning, on cd 32 - old baggage!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Really sorry honey. We all thought it would be your month. Keep   sweetie.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww B3ndy hun I am soooo sorry


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

b3ndy I am so sorry hunnie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

to those who got AF or BFN

 those still waiting


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning girls, sorry its taken me so long to post this morning...

One day soon- sorry you got a bfn, has af arrived properly for you yet?  
Kim- good luck with the bloods, nice to have the reassurance isn't it? xx
B3ndy-   sorry the evil cow found you, was keeping fingers crossed that you'd get you bfp this month  
Flowerpot- thanks for the good luck- i am still none the wiser. 

 to anyone i've missed, have a lovely day, i'll still be checking on you, just fancy a quiet one today- my head is all a muddle with af hiding xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you add me back on again please?!  AF/BFP due 12/3/06 

Thanks xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Me too please I am due 11/3, thanks.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all well now on 2WW CD16 today cd21 b/t on Tuesday hopefully I've ov'd this month otherwise ovary drilling here I come  

Wishing everyone on 2WW BFP's  

Binty


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

AF arrived yesterday morning !! so on to my second cycle clomid this morning so ill be testing about the 23rd march !!

good luck you all that are still waiting

kerrie


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

BFN for me - my next test date will be 26 March - good luck girls


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm now on the 2ww!  Its my 12th month of clomid!!  Arrrrrghhhh


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry forgot to mention AF/BFP due on 28/02


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Can you add me on for pg test/ af on 1st march?
Not getting hopes up though-it hurts too much when i do!
Petal Pie x


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Can you add me for 10th march thanks 

denzy


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you add me please af due 11/03
Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how are all you 2ww'ers doing?  gone mad yet   I've had enough already!!

Well girls, i've had my first blood test result, remember I'm having them CD19, 21 & 26.  Yesterday was the CD19, I think it was only about 2-3 days post ovulation going off my "normal" cycle, so it shouldnt have been high (I'd expect the CD26 one to be) but its 38 !!! Can you believe it!  Metformin must be working for me wooo-hoooo  

 everyone


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats Flower, looks like we have both ov. this month  

I'm coping quite well this month on the 2ww, just not really thought about it to be honest.    I've ovualted and that has made me happy as I am now as likely to get pregnant as the girl who does ov. nautrually.  So my chances are as much as theres.

Just gonna go with it and just hope its my turn soon.  (my new positive attitude   )

kim xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

This is my first month back on clomid after my mc and I thought I was handling things quite well but it is really satrting to get to me  

I am not really expecting a BFP on my first cycle but I have been getting loads of cramps, which I don't usually get before AF, except in Dec when I got my BFP.  It is probably just my body playing tricks on me!!

AF due on Monday if I have a 28 day cycle, but sometimes have a 30 day cycle, so I don't know when to test, I need to know as early as possible as I have to start my clexane injections and progesterone asap.

I have bought some sensitive hpt but I haven't used them before, but I think I will probably start testing on Saturday ??

Good luck to everyone else due to test   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry you're feeling a bit low Tracy, its hard isnt it? 

I havent a clue where I am in my cycle except I have ovulated, going of my usual 32 day cycles I'm only 4 days into my 2ww but going off my ovulation pains/blood tests I'm on day 8 of my 2ww    too early for AF pains either way but I've had tummy cramps yesterday and in the night where they literally took my breath away, felt dizzy and sick, but sometimes you wonder if your mind is playing tricks on you    

good luck everyone


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

luck and babydust to all in the 2ww -  
tracy - best to start testing early hun sure the   will let you off as its important you start your injections as soon as you know is'nt it?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well just got my results and Prog level 5.2 again so   pills aren't working now booked into Hospital for ovary drilling on 8th March.

Good luck to all of you on 2WW

Binty


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Clomid Chicks

  for us the  got me on Tuesday.  So back on the pills yesterday, can you please put me down for testing/AF's arrival on 20th March.

Good luck to all Folks waiting to test.      and sorry if you are sad   like me if  the  got you again.



Jennie
  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jennie 
xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank Flowerpot

Jennie
  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

woooooo-hooooooooooooo

My 2nd blood test result is 58 !! thats the best it has EVER been !!!

Now for the 3rd test next monday!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Just to let you's know that I got a positive blood test today.  So I am officially pregnant.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

congratulations on your  stina 

    

xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Sorry been away abit -------- sadly i'm CD36 and still no real show of AF but def BFN so just playing a waiting game - not able to take next cycle of clomid till she is hear ! may phone clinic if this carrys on ..... 
Wonderful to see a   well done stina  !!!! wonderful news ! 

good luck everyone on 2ww i will let you know i can start mine !!  
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Stina fab news hun, congrats


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou ladies.. Fingers crossed this will be a stickyone.. I've m/c 5times before in the past.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Stina do you know that there is a thread in the pg loss board for pg ladies to chat on but who have had past m/c's?  Started it cause of the worries people who have suffered in the past have when they fall pg.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the link to it hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44676.0.html


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Flowerpot congrats on your higher level can I ask what days you have tested on.
This is my first month on clomid have hugely fluctauting FSH levels and last month my prog level was 1 & this month has gone up to 22 which is good nws but i wonder if 24 hours can make that much difference?
My last few cycles have been 27 days so I tested on CD20 but I ovulated on CD14 so should I have tested tomorrow
Any help appreciated
Nats
xx

Stina congratulations
x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thanks!

I'll check the forum out.. thankyou!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stina - huge congrats!!!

  

any tips?

Heres sticky vibes for your little bean 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Nats,

one or two days can make a difference hun. I had my first test done on Monday (CD19) and it was 38 then again Weds (CD21) and it was 58    

I normally have a 32 day cycle so 7 days back from that would be next Monday (CD26) which should be the highest progesterone level, so now I'm wondering whether I've ovulated earlier (had twinges/cramps CD 14)  

Hopefully when I have my bloods again on monday that should give me some indication, although of course it will be fab if they are higher, as I believe they stay higher in pregnancy  

What dose of clomid are you on hun? you need to try and test 7 days after ovulating.  And as you can see from me, 2 days meant my levels jumped from 38 to 58 so it just shows you a day or two can make a difference.

Hope this makes sense, let me know if I can help further


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Stina

Congratulations on   bet your on 

Binty


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Flower, I showed ovulation on cd14 so testing on cd20 would be about right.  I have checked with a nurse  she has told me yes you have ovulated but it isn't as high as they would like but for me compared to last month it is an improvement. I am on 150mg so quite high but i think this is down to my elevated FSH levels & I think my consultant is just checking to see if we get any response.
Best of luck for Monday will look out for you.
nats


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fertility dancing for all on their 2WW, I'll be joining you all tomorrow.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Please can you take me off for testing as not ov'd so no AF due and op on 8th March

Thanks

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Think my dancing is helping cause just got my first +ve OPK in 2 months


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you've not ov'd then yet after all nikki?  great news!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its great isn't it - feel like I've got a BFP.  Going to get jiggy with it tonight and all weekend then, then I'll know I've 100% covered this month.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I would, at least then you know you have given everything your best shot!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How are my fellow 2WWers doing?


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Could I be added to the   please.  I will be testing on the 11th March.  

This is my first month on 50mg clomid and 500mg metformin.  Had tubal surgery on the 25th January with right tube removed, left tube scar tissue removed, and also had some endo removed.

I usually take my BBT had the temperature rise on cd 14, also had EWCM, so   from cd 10 every other and sometimes nightly.






Good Luck to all.

Shaz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning fellow 2ww'ers!!  how is everyone?



Its horrible the 2ww! I hate it!!!

I'm either due AF this weds or next mon    Got another blood test today so that might give me some answers.  no real AF signs, just low backache.  been feeling sick and dizzy but I'm probably imagining it!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Suzie
Can you add me as testing Monday 13th March please?
   good luck to us all


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Well had a + OPK on saturday morning, BMS loads over the weekend, will do more tonight and tomorrow to be on the safe side.  Not had any monitoring this month, and on a lower dose now...so not feeling    On my 2ww now....god this time really drags doesn't it. 
    Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Well I'm on CD31 today and No A/F!!! Last month was a 28 CD and 2 months before were 30 CD.

Had some spotting last week on Wednesday and Thurday (only when wiped and then a little on a panty liner...sorry TMI) since then nothing.  

Do still feel heavy and like A/F is on her way.  Longest cycle last year not on Clomid was CD33, so think will wait till Thursday and then may test.

DH has his fingers crossed as he has the S/A on Friday morning and would love not to have to go!!!

Me is thinking   

Kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi ladies, I am not feeling too confident anymore


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim, sounds good  

Nikki whats up hun?  me neither actually


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower guess I am just thinking why would this be any different, also not feeling much to be honest - just the same as all the other months - guess I am trying to make my peace with it now.  How come you aren't sweetie?  You still feeling dizzy?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its so hard isnt it Nikki, hang on in there hun, just remember that some people get no symptoms at all 

Don't know really, last week I was really confident but I guess as its getting nearer I'm thinking why should this month be any different.  Not had that dizzyness like I'm gonna fall over but keep feeling a bit spaced out, like I need a sugar fix or something.  got a low back niggle too.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

For us both 

     ​


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sweetie


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'LL SEND YOU BOTH SOME TO AND LOTS OF


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Kim


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gosh wish I could fast forward 2 weeks!       to everyone....  for Nikki - please don't stress hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

all round!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right lets do the sticky vibes dance then.........


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fantastic Nikki !!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We did it on the Nottingham thread and 3 of them are pg - 1 just given birth so it works.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Please can I be added to the list  I test on the 5th March.  This will be my 4th Cycle of Clomid (100mg now), and I'm really getting fed up of getting  !!!!!!!  

Can anyone help me with a question please?  I'm probably being a bit of a   but if you have 2 eggs, but you still get AF, is there still any change you could be   with one of them?  Or doesn't it work like that?

Anyway, loads and loads of   to everyone !!!!!

Love
H x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I tested today and got a    

However last time I was pg, I didn't get a   until CD31, so it is not over until the fat lady (or  ) sings!!

Sending lots of     to everyone.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Gatecrasher & former crazy clomid chick here 

Just thought I'd pop in & wish you all loads & loads of luck 
        
   

      

Well I'm at 6dpo on last "natural" cycle before ivf  (test/AF Fri 10 Mar assuming my usual "long luteal phase" 30 day cycle)

Big hugs to all those ladies who've recently got BFN     and 
  to everyone else waiting to test 

Take care
Natasha

*Helen*...even if you released 2 eggs, if AF arrives properly (full flow bleeding) then it usually means no pg  as womb lining shedding because progesterone levels dropped - these drop if no fertilization of egg(s) & corpus luteum diminishes (which produces the progesterone).
I ovulate naturally but when I was on clomid for 6mths (to boost) I released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle but AF arrived all BFN  Hope that helps (and makes sense  ) Good luck & take care...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry havent managed to update the list over the weekend but all updated now 



love
suzie x

p,s minxy great to see you still with us


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Just an updated.  Pregnancy ended in an early m/c yesterday.

Best of wishes to all who are currently in their 2ww.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

sending youa big hug Stina, I am sorry honey


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oohhh Stina sending you lots of   hun if you need to 'chat' feel free to PM me.  Am feeling so   for you.


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Stina,

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of  

Luv

Shaz x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Stina, I am so so sorry 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Stina I am so sorry hunnie  you know where I am if you need me.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Stina I'm so sorry and feel very  for you.

Sending you a big  

Jennie 
  x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Suzie

Could you please put me down for testing on 20th March.

Many thx

Jennie
x



Jennie A said:


> Hi Clomid Chicks
> 
> for us the  got me on Tuesday. So back on the pills yesterday, can you please put me down for testing/AF's arrival on 20th March.
> 
> ...


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

So sorry Stina, hope you are ok petal, thinking of you

Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hows everyone bearing up on the 2ww  

I'm either due AF today or Monday    cycles a bit weird this month so who knows.  Going to go off the latest date of next Monday before getting excited.

Nikki, how are you?      

 everyone!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Flower I am going insane today quite basically!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How you doing flower?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm definitely  



I had abdominal pain and vomiting again on Tuesday night so having an USS today (luckilly I work in a hospital so they've squeezed me in).  

I'm just a bit   as I don't know what date AF is due, I had ovulation pains CD14, progesterone on CD21 was 59 and that would give an AF date of yesterday (CD2.  however, my cycle length is normally 32 days (Monday) so hanging on.

Been feeling sick, horrible taste in mouth but not metallic just sickly but other than that nothing much in the last few days, shattered but probably because I was up all night throwing up on Tues


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

oh flower Honey, I know how you feel.  Not knowing when A/F was due.

I had the feeling she was coming even the heavy feeling just before.  There is still hope so lots of     to you.  Fingers Crossed.

Kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower good luck with your USS hun


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Please can you remove me from the list as AF showed up today.

Tracy
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awwww Tracy sending you some   hun....how are you feeling?  Are you starting the   pills again tomorrow?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

I am feeling a bit low today, I am so tired as I couldn't sleep last night and work has been so busy but I am off home in a min and plan on going straight to bed.

I didn't expect it to work the first time, but it would have been nice and yes I will be back on the clomid tomorrow!!

I hope it works first time again for you     Have you found your crystal yet?

I have a couple of crystals and I did the spell but it was not to be this month.

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no I haven't found it yet....reckon bow  has eaten it    

Sorry you are feeling low today I really hope you have a BFP next time fingers crossed for you and lots of positive vibes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tracy

I've updated about my USS on the clomid girls thread    not holding out much hope for a BFP now xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Olive (suzie) my sweet  
Can you put me down for trsting on 13th March. This is my last month with any assistance so got everything crossed. After this it is the natural route

Good luck everyhone else escpecially my clomid chicks   

Love Sal x


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Have put a post up but can you put a BFP next to my name?
Cant believe it!
Good luck to all others testing this month 
Petal Pie xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

List updated Sal  

Petal pie - Proudly put another clomid   next to your name hun 

xx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Please can you take me off the list, AF showed up yesterday  

Thanks
h x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you take me off too, AF got me Saturday xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower I am so sorry hunnie, was really hoping for you


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Flower I am sorry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD28 testing tomorrow but not hopeful.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sending you lots of       Kerry
Roll on the 13th I say I am going insane here


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry

Hi Suzie - can you put me down to test on March 18th please!! hopefully sixth time lucky eh??  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tested this morning.... . No AF yet.

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

just arrived. Please take me off the list. I'm now a fully fledged honorary clomid chick!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry I am sorry


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Kerry

so sorry!!  Was really keeping my fingers crossed for you!

H x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Helen & Nikki.....AF not shown up fully yet, another mind game me thinks!

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kerry Hun, Mine started as normal then didn't show then stopped, could be like me late implantation   

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Suzie
Can you put me down as a BFN af just got me   good luck to those waiting to test


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah I am sorry hunnie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Nikki hun - any sign of af?  Have you re-tested?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No af - offical test day/af due date is tomorrow - just posted on the 2WW board about it too - I'm petrified of testing if af doesn't arrive!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

will log on tomorrow to see how you get on Nikki - really hope its a   for you!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I doubt it will be htough hun.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey if its a BFN you and me can start the 3rd cycle together      but I am hoping and praying for you to get a BFP babe.  

Helen - loving the pic of your  its so cute


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I was down in Gloucester at the start of this week - forgot to mention it - we could have met for a quick coffee!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

that would have been nice Nikki - what were you down here for?  I live about 20 miles from Gloucester though!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Visiting family - they live in a little village inbetween glos and cheltenham town centres.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - any news?      I have been up since 6.30am (yes on a Saturday!) thinking about you testing.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

BFN again and this afternoon having definate af feelings - looks like she'll arrive today at some point.


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Tested this morning, still BFN.  Expecting AF to start today or tomorrow...got cramps & spotting.  Dunno if I am going to do another cycle.
Best of luck to everyone else still to test.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - new testing date for me - 21 March


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Testing date for me 25th March

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated 
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello girls

New testing date for this cycle is Sunday 26th March - Mothers Day - Please let fate bring me some luck!!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

hello all,this will be my last 2ww with the clomid chick probably, got the hospital 21/3 who knows what they will say. This is month 8 of the nutnut drug, to be honest I now think i am imune to the side affects, Please let it work this time as I will have to start paying out now apparently? please put me down for the 29 march Please, fingers and toes crossed, but not legs girls! Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

12th April is my new testing date Suzie thanks.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

all over for me - 6th and final month of clomid and af has turned up tonight - oh well - on to bigger things I guess!

good luck to everyone else waiting to test!  

S
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry B3ndy, I was really hoping this would be your month  

I hope the lap goes well and does the trick and you go on to get a BFP very soon.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Please can you put me down for testing on 28Mar.  I am soo excited just to even be talking about having a 2ww.

   for everyone testing.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry b3ndy that the witch turned up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Suzie...next test date 8th April, thanks x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there,

Can I be added to test 20th March ? I don't think I am, all usual AF symptoms are here already with a vengeance     BUT, it's not over til the fat lady sings I guess      
Thanks 

PP


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Please add me for testing on 30th March.

I am on 100mg this month and I have been feeling low a lot of the time so i am not very hopeful, but you never know    

I have done the spell, I have a moonstone uner my pillow, I also have another crystal rond my neck and my friend has bought me back a fertility statue thing (sorry not sure whatt to call it) from her holiday, that has been blessed and is in my bedroom.  So fingers crossed   

Good luck to everyone 

Love Tracy xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed    

S
xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Pumpkin,

I am sending you lots of 
   .

I am keeping my fingers crossed the evil   stays away


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry not been in touch.  My internet connection is down at home.

Unfortunately AF has arrived and departed again and so on the second month of the   pills.

Fingers crossed for everyone      


Hugs

Shaz


----------



## amron (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm due to test 3th April, hope to ovulate this weekend, so got to get into the mood for BMS.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Suzie

BFP AGAIN this month.........     

can you put me on for 10th March 

hope everyone else is feeling more positive than me!

Karen x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

oops... soo desperate to be preg!!
I meant a 'BFN AGAIN this month...'

You see... these damn pills are driving me


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Now I really have lost it... 10 April!! (not 10 March) 

... I give up tonight!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ktc! you sound like you are having the same kind of day as i have had 

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

NEW HOME THIS WAY

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52181.new.html#new

XX


----------

